# "Leak in the turbocharger coolant return pipe"



## Brometheus7 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi all, new guy here. I just took my 2013 1.4 into the dealership to get my negative battery terminal replaced and to get a leaking thermostat housing repaired under warranty, and they came back and told me that I also had a moderate/severe leak in my turbocharger's coolant return pipe. They wanted to gouge me $560 in labor for a total of ~$800, so I took the car back with my free repairs done to look around at different options. Searching here and on youtube i could not find anyone who had a similar issue and if there were i missed them. Has anyone ever had this issue before and if so how did you go about resolving it? My father and I have never worked with turbochargers and besides oil changes and brake pads we've not really serviced this particular car ourselves, so would this be too hard a job to tackle as amatuers?

From the dealership invoice the parts involved are as following. Id include GMPartsDirect links but my post count is too low. 
55567067 
55568031 
55572127

Plus they told me my coolant needed to be flushed and replaced alongside this repair. 

Any help is appreciated, not really sure how to go about this and just hoping to be pointed in the right direction. Thanks all!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

New one on me, but I've got a slow leak somewhere I need to keep an eye on.

The coolant is supposed to be replaced every 5 years, so that part sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Never had that issue with mine. You could probably do it yourself, if you have some mechanical knowledge. I know on the 2011 and 2012 models there were issues with the oil feed line going to turbo. GM revised the line to have a couple of 0-rings, instead of one, and also added heat wrap to the line. '13 and newer models got the revised part, but I still replaced mine around 60k miles just for the heck of it. Inexpensive part and easy to replace. I would for sure change the coolant. There is a DIY thread on here that shows and tells you everything you need to do it yourself. XtremeRevolution made the thread, and did and excellent job. Just look it up. I think the dealer around here gets about $150 to do it, and you could do yourself for the cost of a gallon of coolant, a few gallons of distilled water, and a hour or so of your time.


----------



## warteddy (May 31, 2016)

I seem to have the same problem .. Is there a easier way to replace the return pipe with out taking off the whole turbo ?? TIA


----------



## mrpoopypants (Feb 19, 2018)

*Easy fix*

I opened the hood on wife's 2013 cruze 1.4 yesterday, and found sweet-smelling steam coming from behind the turbocharger heat shield. Turned engine off and waited for it to cool down. Took heat shield off and ran engine again. Leak was where the rubber hose in the coolant return line meets the metal. GM has a weird thing against hose clamps and uses these worthless crimped connectors instead. Pulled off the hose, got a same-gauge hose from auto zone with a 90-degree bend, trimmed it to size, used some hose clamps to hold it in place. Presto; leak gone.


----------



## Warlock2015 (May 18, 2021)

warteddy said:


> I seem to have the same problem .. Is there a easier way to replace the return pipe with out taking off the whole turbo ?? TIA


The easiest way to replace its shock up the vehicle you need to unmount the torba from the front of the engine blocked. Make it where you can move it around to get better access to both cooling lines. Car has two of them on the back of the turbo. Remove in the turbo. Maybe necessary if you're going to replace one, you might as well replace both. It is recommended to replace both


----------



## Warlock2015 (May 18, 2021)

Warlock2015 said:


> The easiest way to replace its shock up the vehicle you need to unmount the torba from the front of the engine blocked. Make it where you can move it around to get better access to both cooling lines. Car has two of them on the back of the turbo. Remove in the turbo. Maybe necessary if you're going to replace one, you might as well replace both. It is recommended to replace both


Keep in mind one is shorter than the other and they do require gaskets. They normally come with new gaskets already installed on them. If not they would come in a small plastic bag


----------

